# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Ασταθεια στο περπατημα

## Panos123

Γεια σας παιδια..τον τελευταιο καιρο οταν περπαταω νιωθω σαν να γερνω,σαν μια δυναμη να με ωθει προς τα αριστερα ή προς τα μπροστα..αισθανομαι το σωμα μου σαν τον πυργο της πιζας σε σχεση με το εδαφος..επισης οταν στεκομαι καποιες φορες αισθανομαι σαν να ταλαντωνομαι,μια αισθηση οτι περπαταω σε βαρκα και οτι το πατωμα ειναι πιο βαθυ..τι ειναι αυτο?το εχει παθει καποιος αλλος?θα εκτιμουσα πολυ την βοηθεια σας γιατι το εχω καιρο,με αγχωνει πολυ και εχω γινει νοσοφοβικος με αυτο

----------


## Sonia

Καταρχήν να πας σε ΩΡΙΛΑ να κοιτάξεις τον λαβύρινθο του αφτιού, εκεί είναι το κέντρο ισορροπίας του ανθρώπου.

----------


## Panos123

Εχω παει αλλα δεν βρηκε τιποτα..πιστευει οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο απλως θα ηθελα να μου πει καποιος που το ειχε πως του εφυγε και αν ειχε παρει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη

----------


## Macgyver

Ψυλογικο ειναι , μονο οι υπερηλικες εχουν αυτο το προβλημα , ρωτα εναν τετοιον , η το φαρμακειο, οι δικοι μου , τοχει η θεια μου , 90 χρονων , δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει αγωγη , δεν μπορουν οι τετρακεφαλοι να στηριξουν το σωμα ,λογω γηρατος , αλλα αφου ειπαμε , το δικο σου ψυχολογικο ειναι ....

----------


## Sonia

Αρχικά να πω ότι δεν έχουν μόνο οι υπερήλικες τέτοια προβλήματα. Αίσθημα αστάθειας και/ή ιλίγγους μπορεί να έχουν και νέοι άνθρωποι και συχνά οφείλεται είτε σε πρόβλημα στο αφτί, είτε σε αυχενικό, είτε σε κάτι άλλο σωματικό. Δεν είναι πολύ συχνό, αλλά όχι τόσο σπάνιο όσο νομίζεις. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, αν το έχεις ελέγξει και δεν είναι κάτι τέτοιο, πρέπει εσύ να σκεφτείς πως ξεκίνησε όλο αυτό. Μήπως ζαλίστηκες καμιά μέρα και το σκέφτεσαι συχνά ότι μπορεί να σου ξανατύχει; Μήπως έγινε κάτι και αγχώθηκες όταν σου πρωτοπαρουσιάστηκε ή είσαι γενικά αγχωμένος αυτόν τον καιρό; Σε απασχολεί κάτι; Μήπως είσαι αρκετά κουρασμένος αυτόν τον καιρό;

----------


## Macgyver

Ειναι νοσοφοβικος , sonia , τωρα τον ' καθαρισες ' !! τι τοθελες το προβλημα στο αυτι η στο σωμα !!!

μπορει ναναι και ορθοστατικη η μη υποταση ....μιας και πιασαμε τις ασθενειες , ........κι εγω καμμια φορα χανω την ισορροπια μου , κανοντας κατι , η οταν σηκωνομαι , ουτε που δινω σημασια .....

----------


## Sonia

Δεν βγαίνει από τα λεγόμενά του ότι είναι νοσοφοβικός εκτός κι αν το έχει γράψει αλλού.

----------


## Macgyver

Τελευταια γραμμη το γραφει .........

----------


## Sonia

Γράφει νοσοφοβικός με αυτό, όχι νοσοφοβικός γενικά. Τεςπα, δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα, το θέμα είναι να μας πει ο φίλος πως νομίζει ότι ξεκίνησε όλο αυτό.

----------


## Macgyver

Αφου βρε sonia εχει ανοιξει κι αλλο παρομοιο θεμα παρακατω , κι εχεις γραψει κι εσυ κι ολας , ΄τρελος φοβος -αρνητικες σκεψεις ΄ στο ιδιο μοτιβο..........καλα , μην τσακωθουμε κιολας !!!!!! φιλικα το λεω για να μη τον τρομαζουμε ......ενταξει , χειρισου το εσυ το θεμα .....

----------


## Macgyver

> Γράφει νοσοφοβικός με αυτό, όχι νοσοφοβικός γενικά. Τεςπα, δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα, το θέμα είναι να μας πει ο φίλος πως νομίζει ότι ξεκίνησε όλο αυτό.


Καλυτερα να του πουμε πως θα τελειωσει με αυτο το θεμα !!!!

----------


## Sonia

Βρε καλά λες! 
Πάνο για πες μας, ταυτόχρονα ξεκίνησαν αυτά, να ακούς ήχους και να έχεις αίσθημα αστάθειας ή το ένα έφερε το άλλο;

----------


## Panos123

Παιδια καταρχην ευχαριστω μεσα απο την καρδια μου για το ενδιαφερον σας..απο αυτο καταλαβαινω οτι υπαρχουν ακομα ανθρωποι..εχω παει σε νευρολογο και ωρλ,εχω κανει μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου και εχω παρει και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη για ιλιγγους αυχενα κ λαβυρινθο χωρις αποτελεσμα..ειμαι πολυ στρεσσαρισμενος τουςβτελευταους μηνες..το ειχα παθει κ παλαιοτερα και με ειχε περασει..τωρα ομως εχει καρο και δεν περναει..ηθελα να ρωτησω αν το εχει παθει καποιος αλλος και με τι αγωγη του εφυγε ή του εμεινε

----------


## Panos123

Δεν ακουω φωνες ρ παιδια ξυπνιος μονο πριν κοιμηθω καμια φορα μεταξυ υπνου και ξυπνιου..αν εννοειτε εμβοες δεν εχω συχνα παλι πριν τον υπνο.δεν ειναι απο τον λαβυρινθο..αν ηταν απο τον λαβυρινθο θα ειχε φυγει σε λιγες μερες..κατα 99%ειναι ψυχολογικο απλως θελω να μαθω αν καποιο ψυχοφαρμακο ενδυκνειται για τετοιου ειδους ψυχοσωματικα(οπως φαινεται οτι ειναι),αφου δεν μου βρηκαν κατι οργανικο..

----------


## Sonia

Κοίταξε, και γιατροί να είμασταν, μέσω ίντερνετ διάγνωση δεν γίνεται. Νομίζω ότι εύκολα λένε όλοι για φάρμακα πάντως. Δεν είμαι κατά, αλλά το φάρμακο τι να σου κάνει αν πχ αισθάνεσαι να είσαι στην τσίτα για κάποιο λόγο; Άντε να σε ηρεμήσει εκείνη την στιγμή. Μετά από λίγο; Πάλι θα αισθανθείς άσχημα και πάλι θα θες χάπι και φτου κι από την αρχή. Αν δεν βρεις την αιτία, κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι τα ίδια θα έχεις.

Πάντως μια φίλη μου που την έπιασαν έντονα ιλλίγγοι κι αστάθεια πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, αφού έτρεξε σε ένα σωρό γιατρούς, σταδιακά το ξεπέρασε περίπου μέχρι μέσα Φλεβάρη. Αλλά όχι με φάρμακα. Με ξεκούραση κι αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος κι όσο γίνεται ηρεμία και πολλές συνεδρίες με τον ψυχολόγο. Αυτή έχει θέματα πολλά οικογενειακά και πίεση και άγχος και πολλά ενοχικά ανάμεσα σε άλλα, την παραπίεσαν η μία η κόρη της η γαϊδούρα και ο πρώην άντρας της με κάποια θέματα, ήταν πιεσμένη και λόγω δουλειάς, ήταν και πολύ κουρασμένη σωματικά, ε...δεν θέλει και πολύ ο άνθρωπος. Τα φάρμακα από μόνα τους δεν νομίζω να κάνουν κάτι. Αυτή δεν πήρε. Νομίζω ότι ο ψυχολόγος την βοηθάει πολύ. 

Εγώ κατά καιρούς μερικές φορές αισθάνομαι ότι ζαλίζομαι κι ότι θα πέσω κάτω. Με τα ακροδάχτυλα να στηριχτώ κάπου εκείνη την στιγμή, ας είναι η ιδέα μου, μου περνάει. Όταν με πιάνουν αυτά ξέρω ότι είμαι πολύ κουρασμένη και πιεσμένη. Προσπαθώ να είμαι πιο ξεκούραστη, να κάνω πράγματα για να αλλάζει η ψυχολογία μου και μετά είμαι περδίκι. Πριν πολλά χρόνια πάθαινα κρίσεις πανικού, τώρα τις ελέγχω, δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο. Ποτέ δεν πήρα φάρμακα.

----------


## thebunny

Καλησπέρα! Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο σύμπτωμα.... Μήπως είσαι ενεργός ακόμη για να μου πεις πως κινήθηκες εσύ για να το αντιμετωπίσεις...;; 
Ευχαριστώ!:/

----------


## Leon

> Καλησπέρα! Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο σύμπτωμα.... Μήπως είσαι ενεργός ακόμη για να μου πεις πως κινήθηκες εσύ για να το αντιμετωπίσεις...;; 
> Ευχαριστώ!:/


Παιδιά καλησπέρα, και εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο σύμπτωμα πύργος της Πίζας. Οι γιατροί έχουν αποκλείσει νευρολογικό και ΩΡΛ αίτιο. Πριν 2 χρόνια έκανα κάποιες ασκήσεις αυχένα και ένιωσα κάπως καλύτερα και από τότε ψιλο πέρασε αλλά επανήλθε φέτος. Πάω σε φυσικοθεραπεφτή πια ειδικο για αυχένα μου είπε ότι σχεδόν σίγουρα είναι αυτό μιας και η μια πλευρά είναι εμφανώς πιο πιασμένη από την άλλη (δλδ η πλευρά που νιώθω ότι γέρνω). Στην αρχή ένιωθα καλύτερα αλλά έχει κάνει πολλά σκαπμπανευάσματα, ο φυσικοθεραπευτής μου είπε ότι είναι λογικό. Τι λέτε;

----------


## boo

μηπως εχει να κανει με κατι οφθαλμολογικο?
καπως ετσι ημουν πριν μου πει ο γιατρος οτι ειχα αστιγματισμο.. 
δεν το τσεκαρεις και αυτο μπαααας και?

----------


## Georgewww

Απο πολλα μπορει να προερχεται, ποσο συχνό ειναι και πια χρονικη στιγμη? Εχεις φαει καλα οταν το παθαινεις ή εισαι νηστικος?

----------


## Kostas1993

Γεια σας παιδια ειμαι αυτος που ειχα πανω το ψευδωνυμο Panos123 και ξεκινησα το θεμα.Εμενα μετα απο δυο χρονια δεν μου εχει περασει.Εχω παει σε ολους τους γιατρους και δεν μου βρισκουν λυση.Αυτο με το φαινομενο της Πιζας μου το ειχαν πει και εμενα και το μονο που μου εκαναν ειναι να μου δωσουν ζαναξ,λυρικα και Talosin.Αυτα τα φαρμακα βοηθανε λιγο αλλα δεν το εξαφανιζουν.Ειναι απο το αγχος.Το στμπτωμα αυτο που βιωνουνε εμεις ομοιαζει με το Mal del debarquement syndrome το οποιο ειναι μια σπανια νευρολογικη διαταραχη,ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ αλλα ενοχλητικη που την παθαινουν πολλοι οτα καταβαινουν απο τα πλοια. Δεν ειναι απο αυχενα παιδια αυτα τα λενε καποιοι γιατροι που δεν ξερουν.Η ζαλη απο αυχενα δεν κρατα μηνες.εκανα και γω φυσιοθεραπεις και τιποτα δεν εγινε.Ουτε απο λαβυρινθο ειναι γιατι ο λαβυρινθος κανει μονο περιστροφικους ιλιγγους.Ουτε σοβαρο νευρολογικο ειναι γτ εκει συνυπυραχουν και αλλα συμπτωματα οπως πονοκεφαλοι δυνατοι αποτομοι,παρεση,μουδιασμα, ιπλωπια κ.τ.λ. Οι γιατροι που ολοι εχουμε παει δεν ξερουν παιδια και μας δινουν κανενα φαρμακο μπας και μιαςας πιασει.Στην πραγματικοτητα δεν ξερουν τιποτα.εχω δοκιμασει πολλες ασκησεις για αυτο το πραγμα.Αν θελετε λιγο να νιωσετε το παλιο σας περπατημα,ανεβειτε σε ενα στρωμα και ελαφρως χοροπηδειστε για κανενα 5 λεπτο.Οταν κατεβειτε στην αρχη θα νιωσετε το κανονικο περπατημα για λιγο μαλλον δυστυχως οπως συναιβει και σε εμενα.Μπορει καποιον να το πιασει και μονιμα.Επισης μην σφιγγεστε οταν περπατατε γιατι επιδεινωνεται.Μην φοβαστε δεν πεφτετε,αυτοθ που πεφτουν εχουν αταξια και δεν μπορουν να κανουν ουτε δυο βηματα.Εγω αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι εχει να κανει με το αγχος που επηρεαζει το συστημα ισσοροπιας στην παρεγκεφαλιδα.Καντε το σωμα σας οσο πιο αλκαλικο γινεται με φρουτα και λαχανικα γιατι μπορει να υπαρχει οξυτητα σε εκεινη την περιοχη.Εγω εχω μαθει να ζω με αυτο και δεν το φοβαμαι.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΘΗΣΗ.Βεβαια ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικο και σας καταλαβαινω ολους.Ξερω οτι και σεις θα ξανασκεφτεστε να σηκωθειτε απο τον καναπε αν υπαρχει ασημαντος λογος.Ξερω πως ειναι να πςρπατας μεσα σε εναν εγαλο διαδρομο με αυτο το πραγμα.Ξερω ποσο ανακουφιστικο ειναι οταν καθεσαι ή οταν περπατας σε ανωμαλο πεζοδρομιο και οχι σε ισιο.ξερω οτι δεν το νιωθεις τοσο στις ανηφορες και στις κατηφορες και οτι ειναι χειροτερο με παντοφλες χαμηλες.Ξερω πως ειναι αυτην η ασχημη αισθηση τραμπολινου/περπατηματος σε βαρκα γερσιματος του σωματος/και αισθηση βαδισματος σε λακουβες ή βαθυ πατωμα.Επειδη το εχω ψαξει πολυ,οποιος εχει καποια απορια μπορει να με ρωτησει.Θα χαρω να ακουσω συμβουλες σας και ερωτησεις σας.Οποιος γνωριζει κατι σε θεραπεια-λυση ας το πει για να βοηθηθουμε ολοι.

----------


## Kostas1993

> Απο πολλα μπορει να προερχεται, ποσο συχνό ειναι και πια χρονικη στιγμη? Εχεις φαει καλα οταν το παθαινεις ή εισαι νηστικος?


Ολη την μερα το παθαινω απλως με διακυμανσεις στην ενταση του και κυριως οταν ειμαι νηστικος και αγχωμενος.Θα εκτιμουσα πολυ οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια.

----------


## Leon

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι πάθηση από το SCM Muscle. Έχω πάει και εγώ σε άπειρους νευρολόγους, ΩΡΛ. Μόνο ένας νευροωτολόγος (Ερικος Ντυνάν) μου βρήκε ότι όντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά δεν μου πρότεινε άμεση λύση. Εγώ πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι μόνο νευρολογικό, θα πρότεινα να σκεφτείς αν στο ιστορικό σου είχες ποτέ κάποιον τραυματισμό έστω και αστείο (π.χ εγώ μπορεί να το έπαθα από κοκκορομαχία όταν έβαλα ένα βαρύ άτομο επάνω μου).
Επίσης άρχισα να κάνω κάποιες ασκήσεις ισορροπίας πάνω σε μπάλα γυμναστηρίου που μου πρότειναν - μια με μάτια ανοιχτά μια με μάτια κλειστά - για να επανεκπαιδεύσω τον εγκέφαλο μου. Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα τις έχω αρχίσει δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω δει τρομερή διαφορά αλλά έχω πείσμα ότι εν καιρώ θα νιώσω καλύτερα.
All thoughts welcome.
Λεώ

----------


## Kostas1993

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι πάθηση από το SCM Muscle. Έχω πάει και εγώ σε άπειρους νευρολόγους, ΩΡΛ. Μόνο ένας νευροωτολόγος (Ερικος Ντυνάν) μου βρήκε ότι όντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά δεν μου πρότεινε άμεση λύση. Εγώ πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι μόνο νευρολογικό, θα πρότεινα να σκεφτείς αν στο ιστορικό σου είχες ποτέ κάποιον τραυματισμό έστω και αστείο (π.χ εγώ μπορεί να το έπαθα από κοκκορομαχία όταν έβαλα ένα βαρύ άτομο επάνω μου).
> Επίσης άρχισα να κάνω κάποιες ασκήσεις ισορροπίας πάνω σε μπάλα γυμναστηρίου που μου πρότειναν - μια με μάτια ανοιχτά μια με μάτια κλειστά - για να επανεκπαιδεύσω τον εγκέφαλο μου. Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα τις έχω αρχίσει δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω δει τρομερή διαφορά αλλά έχω πείσμα ότι εν καιρώ θα νιώσω καλύτερα.
> All thoughts welcome.
> Λεώ


Leon δεν ειχα τραυματιστει οταν το επαθα.Μονο πολυ αγχος ειχα.Ειχα παει και γω σε νευροωτολογο και μου ειχε δωσει κατι φαρμακα που το εκαναν χειροτερα.Απο την στιγμη που σου λεει για επανεκπαιδευση εγκςφαλου ειναι νευρολογικο-ψυχολογικο θεμα.Καπου διαβασα οτι αυτο που εχουμε.ονομαζεται φοβικος ιλιγγος θεσης και προερχεται συχνα απο μια περιοδο μεγαλης ψυχικης καταπονησης.Ονομαζεται ετσι γιατι εχει να κανει με.φοβια στην ορθια θεση,πραγμα που αυξανει την μυικη ταση με αποτελεσμα να διαταρασσεται η ιδιοδεκτικοτητα,δηλαδη η αισθηση της πατουσας με το εδαφος.Αυτο οταν το διαβασει καποιος χωρις.να ειναι γιατρος μπορει να συμπερανει οτι οσο σφιγγεσαι και εχεις το μυαλο σου να εισαι σταθερος ,τοσο το προκαλεις.Το προβλημα ειναι οτι εμεις δεν ειμαστε χαλαροι γιατι νιωθουμε οτι παλαντζατουμερουμε και δεν γινεται να μην προκαλουμε αυξημενη μυικη ταση.Εκει νομιζω ειναι το μυστικο.Ειχα κανει και γω ασκσησεις με μπαλες και τραμπολινο σε γυμναστηριο και η ανακουφιση ηταν προσωρινη λιγο μετα τις ασκησεις.Μετα μου ξαναρχιζε.Εγω παρατηρησα οτι ειναι πιο εντονο οταν εχω αγχος.Εμενα το ιδιο συμπτωμα το ειχε η γιαγια μου και μετα ξαφνικα την εφυγε.Νομιζω οτι η διαρκεια του εχει να κανει με τον καθε ανθρωπο.Πραγματικα εχω φτασει σε ενα τελμα με αυτο το πραγμα γιατι κανεις δεν μου δινει μια ξεκαθαρη απαντηση και ενα φαρμακο που να το διωχνει.Εμενα ενας γιατρος μου ειπε οτι "Οσο το σκεφτεσαι,τοσο ερχεται".Ξερω αυτο ακουγεται λιγο παραξενο και απλοΐκο αλλα μπορει να εχει δικιο στην τελικη.Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν γινεται να μην το σκεφτομαι γιατι το βιωνω.Επισης μου ειχε φυγει εντελως για ενα μηνα και μετα μου ξαναηρθε και το εχω μηνες.Θελω να σε ρωτησω αν παιρνεις καποια αγωγη και τι αλλο πιθανον να σου ειπε γι αυτο το πραγμα.

----------


## Leon

Γενικά εγώ είμαι της άποψης πως πρέπει να επανεκπαιδεύσουμε τον εγκέφαλο μας στην ισορροπία εξου και οι μπάλες με ασκήσεις μάτια ανοιχτά - μάτια κλειστά. Δεν το βάζω κάτω, γενικά προσπαθώ να βρω την λύση παλιότερα έβλεπα το πρόβλημα.
Ο νευροωτολόγος μου έδωσε κάποια χάπια για ημικρανίες αλλά τίποτα. Παλιότερα είχα πάρει αντιβόμ και όλα τα σχετικά και εκείνα δεν μου έκαναν τίποτα. 
Επίσης μου έκανε την μέθοδο λεπεμαν (BBQ) αλλά δεν είδα κάποια σημαντική διαφορά, λογικά αυτή θα την ξανα δω μέσα στην εβδομάδα και θα σου πω.

Τώρα για το άγχος, έχω πολυ στρεσαριστική δουλειά και δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσει αυτό.

----------


## Kostas1993

> Γενικά εγώ είμαι της άποψης πως πρέπει να επανεκπαιδεύσουμε τον εγκέφαλο μας στην ισορροπία εξου και οι μπάλες με ασκήσεις μάτια ανοιχτά - μάτια κλειστά. Δεν το βάζω κάτω, γενικά προσπαθώ να βρω την λύση παλιότερα έβλεπα το πρόβλημα.
> Ο νευροωτολόγος μου έδωσε κάποια χάπια για ημικρανίες αλλά τίποτα. Παλιότερα είχα πάρει αντιβόμ και όλα τα σχετικά και εκείνα δεν μου έκαναν τίποτα. 
> Επίσης μου έκανε την μέθοδο λεπεμαν (BBQ) αλλά δεν είδα κάποια σημαντική διαφορά, λογικά αυτή θα την ξανα δω μέσα στην εβδομάδα και θα σου πω.
> 
> Τώρα για το άγχος, έχω πολυ στρεσαριστική δουλειά και δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσει αυτό.


Leon σε νιωθω φιλε.Και γω παλια εβλεπα μονο το προβλημα.Αυτην η μεθοδος λεπεμα ν τι ακριβως ειναι;Εμενα μου μειωθηκε οσο δεν βαζω στο μυαλο να με αγχωνει το συμπτωμα.Ακομα και να μην μας πιανει καποια θεραπεια,θελω να πιστευω οτι ειναι πραγμα που κανει τον κυκλο του και σταματαει καποια στιγμη.Belief and never give up.

----------


## Joanna88

Καλησπέρα, έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα ακριβώς εδώ και δύο βδομάδες. Έχω πάει σε ορθοπαιδικο, απέκλεισε το αυχενικό, σίγουρα δεν είναι από τα μάτια, και σειρά έχει ο νευρολόγος τη Δευτέρα. Είναι καθησυχαστικο να βλέπω πως δεν είμαι η μόνη με αυτό το θέμα της αστάθειας. Ελπιζω (και εύχομαι) να είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό, ειμαι αγχώδης άνθρωπος και ζορίζομαι αρκετά ειδικά το τελευταίο διάστημα . Αλλά ρε παιδιά, αυτό το "μη το σκέφτεσαι και θα περάσει" αλήθεια, πως το κάνουν μερικοί; Μου φαίνεται τόσο δύσκολο.

----------


## Sonia

Όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω 




> Εγώ κατά καιρούς μερικές φορές αισθάνομαι ότι ζαλίζομαι κι ότι θα πέσω κάτω. Με τα ακροδάχτυλα να στηριχτώ κάπου εκείνη την στιγμή, ας είναι η ιδέα μου, μου περνάει. Όταν με πιάνουν αυτά ξέρω ότι είμαι πολύ κουρασμένη και πιεσμένη. Προσπαθώ να είμαι πιο ξεκούραστη, να κάνω πράγματα για να αλλάζει η ψυχολογία μου και μετά είμαι περδίκι. Πριν πολλά χρόνια πάθαινα κρίσεις πανικού, τώρα τις ελέγχω, δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο. Ποτέ δεν πήρα φάρμακα.

----------


## Kostas1993

> Καλησπέρα, έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα ακριβώς εδώ και δύο βδομάδες. Έχω πάει σε ορθοπαιδικο, απέκλεισε το αυχενικό, σίγουρα δεν είναι από τα μάτια, και σειρά έχει ο νευρολόγος τη Δευτέρα. Είναι καθησυχαστικο να βλέπω πως δεν είμαι η μόνη με αυτό το θέμα της αστάθειας. Ελπιζω (και εύχομαι) να είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό, ειμαι αγχώδης άνθρωπος και ζορίζομαι αρκετά ειδικά το τελευταίο διάστημα . Αλλά ρε παιδιά, αυτό το "μη το σκέφτεσαι και θα περάσει" αλήθεια, πως το κάνουν μερικοί; Μου φαίνεται τόσο δύσκολο.


Joanna καποτε ελεγα και γω μακαρι να ειναι ψυχολογικο και οχι κατι αλλο.Αλλα μετα καταλαβα οτι καλυτερα να ηταν π.χ απο τον λαβυρινθο ή απο τον αυχενα και να περνουσε μεσα σε λιγο καιρο με τα γνωστα αντιλλιγικα φαρμακα.Στην περιπτωση,του ψυχολογικου ειναι δυσκολο και να σε βρουν λυση και να σε φυγει ευκολα.Εγω 2 χρονια εχω συνεχεια αυτο το συμπτωμα επειδη καποτε μια συγκεκριμενη μερα ειχα μεγαλη ψυχικη καταπονηση.Ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ασχημο να συνειδητοποιεις τι μπορει να σου κανει το αγχος στο σωμα.Στην αρχη δεν το δεχομουνα οτι ηταν απο το αγχος,μαλλον δεν ηθελα να το δεχτω.Στις ζαλαδες και στους ιλιγγους υπαρχει ενα οξυμωρο πραγμα.Οσο πιο ακινδυνο ειναι και ψυχολογικης προελευσης,τοσο πιο πολυ κραταει και ειναι δυσκολο να αντιμςτωπιστει.Υποθετω οτι ο νευρολογςος θα σου πει δεν εχεις τιποτα και ή δεν θα σε δωσει τιποτα ή θα σου γραψει κανενα ηρεμιστικο.Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και με εσενα.Θα χαρω να ακουσω τα νεα απο τον νευρολογο.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι πάθηση από το SCM Muscle. Έχω πάει και εγώ σε άπειρους νευρολόγους, ΩΡΛ. Μόνο ένας νευροωτολόγος (Ερικος Ντυνάν) μου βρήκε ότι όντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά δεν μου πρότεινε άμεση λύση. Εγώ πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι μόνο νευρολογικό, θα πρότεινα να σκεφτείς αν στο ιστορικό σου είχες ποτέ κάποιον τραυματισμό έστω και αστείο (π.χ εγώ μπορεί να το έπαθα από κοκκορομαχία όταν έβαλα ένα βαρύ άτομο επάνω μου).
> Επίσης άρχισα να κάνω κάποιες ασκήσεις ισορροπίας πάνω σε μπάλα γυμναστηρίου που μου πρότειναν - μια με μάτια ανοιχτά μια με μάτια κλειστά - για να επανεκπαιδεύσω τον εγκέφαλο μου. Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα τις έχω αρχίσει δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω δει τρομερή διαφορά αλλά έχω πείσμα ότι εν καιρώ θα νιώσω καλύτερα.
> All thoughts welcome.
> Λεώ


Εχω προβλημα σε αυτον τον μυ στη μια πλευρα. Δε με αφηνει να κανω πλαγια το κεφαλι. Επισης καμια φορα νιωθω ασταθεια και οτι θα πεσω κατω αλλα δεν ξερω αν σχετιζονται. Προχτες ειχα λιγο πυρετο και βγηκα εξω το βραδυ που εκανε ζεστη. Ε μολις ζεσταθηκα απ το περπατημα με επιασε η ζαλαδα. Πηρα ενα μπουκαλι νερο και συνηλθα αλλα καποιες φορες παταγα και δεν ηξερα που πηγαινα. Ασε που παθαινω και το αλλο απο τη ζεστη. Θολωνω και δε μπορω να σκεφτω καθαρα, χανω και το δρομο μου ακομα. Οταν μπω σε αιρκοντισιον συνερχομαι. Αυτη τη ευαισθησια στη ζεστη την εχω πολλα χρονια, απο τα 21.

----------


## thebunny

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.. γνωρίζω απο πρωτο χερι ποσο βασανιστικο ειναι το συγκεκριμενο συμπτωμτα μπαλαντζαρισματος-βυθισματος κλπ.. Είχα επισκεφτει νευροωτολογο, εκανα ειδικες ασκησεις ισορροπιας, εκανα ενα συνολο εργαστηριακων εξετασεων, κανενας δεν μ εδωσε καθαρη εικονα για το τι το προκαλει. Μου χορηγησαν felicin και Β12 συμπληρωμα, ενώ από μετρησεις της πιεσης μου, φαινεται οτι παρουσιαζα και υποταση . Μου περασε! πιστευω ηταν αλλο συμπτωμα της γενικης νοσοφοβιας μου... εχει τυχει να με ξαναπιασει αλλα σε μικροτερο βαθμο, και βασικα το κλειδι ειναι να μην εχεις τη σκεψη σου σε αυτο.. ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο να μην το σκεφτομαστε, αλλα πραγματικα δεν οδηγει πουθενα...

Μην παμε λιγο να χαλαρωσουμε λοιπον, αμεσως να εμφανιστει μετα απο λιγους μηνες αλλη φοβια-αλλο συμπτωμα.. Εχω φοβια οτι το σωμα μου τρεμει, φοβαμαι οτι θα αρχισω να κανω σπαστικες κινησεις ως εκδηλωση καποιας νευρολογικης νοσου που τελικα θα με κανει αναπηρη.. Τις υπερβολικες σκεψεις αυτες, πυροδοτησε η απλη παρατηρηση μου πως οταν π.χ. σκυβω μετα απο ακινησια, η μεση μου τρεμει, ή οταν παω να λυγισω τα γονατα μιυ, αυτα τρεμουν, το ιδιο και οταν εχω σηκωμενα τα χερια μου ψηλα και τα κατεβάζω με τις παλαμες κατω, αργα. Το τρεμουλο ειναι φυσιολογικο? ή να παρω πάλι παραμάζωμα παθολογο-νευρολογο- και δεν ξερω τι αλλο? :( ευχαριστω παιδια!

----------


## Len

Kostas1993 δεν το πιστεύω ότι διάβασα από κάποιον αυτά που περνάω εδώ και ένα χρόνο. Ακριβώς. .λέξη προς λέξη. Πήγα για μαγνητικές, πήρα σβάρνα τους γιατρούς όλους και κανένας δε μ έβρισκέ τίποτα. Όλα φυσιολογικά. Αλλοι μου έλεγαν από αυχένα, άλλοι από κούραση, αλλοι απο υποταση (επειδή συν τοις άλλοις έχω και χαμηλή πίεση) άλλοι από άγχος. . Τι νευρολογους τι καρδιολόγους τι αγγειοχειρουργους τι οφθαλμιατρους έχω πάει τι ορθοπεδίκουΣ τίποτα! Έχω απελπιστεί. .περίμενΩς να ξυπνήσω μια μέρα και να είμαι καλα όπως παλιά! Στεκομαι ορθια και δυσκολευομαί πλέον. . Μου φαίνεται τόσο παράξενο. . Πρεπει να στηριζομαο κάπου.. Από την ασταθεία πονανε οι αρθρωσεις των ποδιών μου! Πάω και περπαταω στο πεζοδρόμιο στο σημείο που είναι για τους τυφλούς επειδή με ανακουφίζει και αισθάνομαι πιο σταθερή. Και η αλήθεια είναι οτι όλα άρχισαν σε μια περίοδο της ζωής μου που όλα είχαν μπει σε τάξη.. Όχι ότι δεν είχαν περάσει και εγώ τα στρεσσαρισματα μου με τη δουλειά.. αλλα πραγματικά μερικές φορές επείδη είμαι και λίγο νοσοφοβικη ψάχνω για τα χειρότερα και σκέφτομαι αυτοανόσα κλπ.. Πες μου πραγματικά. . Αν το έχεις αντιμετώπισει με κάποιο τρόπο πες μου σε παρακαλώ μπας και βοηθήσω και εγώ λίγο τον εαυτό μου σε όλο αυτό. Σ'ευχαριστώ

----------


## lloullou00

Λοιπόν εδώ κ λίγο καιρό νιώθω κάτι περίεργες ζαλάδες μέσα στη μέρα. Από το πουθενά. Επισκέφτηκα παθολόγο κ αμέσως μου είπε ότι είναι ψυχολογικό. Αλλά μιλάμε παθολόγο σε εφημερία. Δεν τον πολυπιατεψα. Ταυτόχρονα έκλεισα σε ωρλ, ορθοπεδικο, έκανα γενική αίματος. Όλα καλά. Πάω σε νευρολογο, κ αφού με εξέτασε με τις κλασσικές εξετάσεις που κάνουν, μου είπε ότι επειδή πέρασα αρκετό στρες στο παρελθόν, (εντωμεταξύ τώρα περνάω περίοδο ηρεμίας), το σώμα δεν ξεχνάει κ τώρα που χαλάρωσα μου βγαίνει. Επειδή οδηγώ πολύ τον ρώτησα μήπως το παθω στην οδήγηση κ μου είπε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, γιατί τότε ο εγκέφαλος βρίσκεται σε εγρήγορση. Α περάσει από μόνο του, να μη δίνω σημασία, μπορεί να είναι ενοχλητικό κ να με αγχώνει, αλλά μου είπε δεν είναι κάτι επικίνδυνο..

----------


## Len

Kostas1993 δεν το πιστεύω ότι διάβασα από κάποιον αυτά που περνάω εδώ και ένα χρόνο. Ακριβώς. .λέξη προς λέξη. Πήγα για μαγνητικές, πήρα σβάρνα τους γιατρούς όλους και κανένας δε μ έβρισκέ τίποτα. Όλα φυσιολογικά. Αλλοι μου έλεγαν από αυχένα, άλλοι από κούραση, αλλοι απο υποταση (επειδή συν τοις άλλοις έχω και χαμηλή πίεση) άλλοι από άγχος. . Τι νευρολογους τι καρδιολόγους τι αγγειοχειρουργους τι οφθαλμιατρους έχω πάει τι ορθοπεδίκουΣ τίποτα! Έχω απελπιστεί. .περίμενΩς να ξυπνήσω μια μέρα και να είμαι καλα όπως παλιά! Στεκομαι ορθια και δυσκολευομαί πλέον. . Μου φαίνεται τόσο παράξενο. . Πρεπει να στηριζομαο κάπου.. Από την ασταθεία πονανε οι αρθρωσεις των ποδιών μου! Πάω και περπαταω στο πεζοδρόμιο στο σημείο που είναι για τους τυφλούς επειδή με ανακουφίζει και αισθάνομαι πιο σταθερή. Και η αλήθεια είναι οτι όλα άρχισαν σε μια περίοδο της ζωής μου που όλα είχαν μπει σε τάξη.. Όχι ότι δεν είχαν περάσει και εγώ τα στρεσσαρισματα μου με τη δουλειά.. αλλα πραγματικά μερικές φορές επείδη είμαι και λίγο νοσοφοβικη ψάχνω για τα χειρότερα και σκέφτομαι αυτοανόσα κλπ.. Πες μου πραγματικά. . Αν το έχεις αντιμετώπισει με κάποιο τρόπο πες μου σε παρακαλώ μπας και βοηθήσω και εγώ λίγο τον εαυτό μου σε όλο αυτό. Σ'ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xristos3

Len στείλε μου μήνυμα να επικοινωνησουμε.Ειμαι ο Kostas1993
Ξεχασα στον κωδικό και έκανα άλλο προφίλ.
Αν θες δώσε μου το email σου.
Δεν μου δίνεται η δυνατότητα να κάνω private message απο εδω.

----------


## Len

> Len στείλε μου μήνυμα να επικοινωνησουμε.Ειμαι ο Kostas1993
> Ξεχασα στον κωδικό και έκανα άλλο προφίλ.
> Αν θες δώσε μου το email σου.
> Δεν μου δίνεται η δυνατότητα να κάνω private message απο εδω.


Το email μου είναι [email protected]

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Κώστα, είσαι ακόμα εκεί; Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα, αλλά χρόνιο.. Θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε;

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Len, είσαι ακόμα εκεί;

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

@Xristos3 είσαι ακόμα εκεί;

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλησπερα κ απο μενα,εγω και γω κατι σαν ασταθεια κυριως οταν παταω στο αριστερο ποδι.Αλλες φορες νιωθω οτι κινειται το εδαφος απο κατω μου,αλλες ενα αισθημα οτι γερνω προς τα αριστερα...Εχω μια κηλη στον αυχενα που πιεζει νευρο,αλλα χωρις μυελοπαθεια προς το παρον,συνδρομο απιοειδους μυος στη μεση,που πιεζει το ισχιακο νευρο αριστερα,και 2 μη παθολογικες εστιες στον εγκεφαλο.Δεν εχω ουσιαστικα καμια σιγουρη διαγνωση και καμια εξηγηση για το προβλημα μου.Αλλος λεει αυχενα,αλλος λεει φταιει ο τροπος που περπατας(!!!) αλλος (κλασικα)αγχος...Σε λιγο καιρο θα επαναλαβω τις εξετασεις μου να δω τι γινεται.Φροντιζω δυο γονεις με πολλα προβληματα εδω και χρονια,εχω πιεστει αφορητα στη ζωη μου,εχω ταλαιπωρηθει,εχω και αυτο το θεμα τωρα και δεν βρισκω λυση .Και αν κρινω κ απο αναλογες περιπτωσεις,θα δυσκολευτω να βρω.

----------


## Marilou

> Καλησπερα κ απο μενα,εγω και γω κατι σαν ασταθεια κυριως οταν παταω στο αριστερο ποδι.Αλλες φορες νιωθω οτι κινειται το εδαφος απο κατω μου,αλλες ενα αισθημα οτι γερνω προς τα αριστερα...Εχω μια κηλη στον αυχενα που πιεζει νευρο,αλλα χωρις μυελοπαθεια προς το παρον,συνδρομο απιοειδους μυος στη μεση,που πιεζει το ισχιακο νευρο αριστερα,και 2 μη παθολογικες εστιες στον εγκεφαλο.Δεν εχω ουσιαστικα καμια σιγουρη διαγνωση και καμια εξηγηση για το προβλημα μου.Αλλος λεει αυχενα,αλλος λεει φταιει ο τροπος που περπατας(!!!) αλλος (κλασικα)αγχος...Σε λιγο καιρο θα επαναλαβω τις εξετασεις μου να δω τι γινεται.Φροντιζω δυο γονεις με πολλα προβληματα εδω και χρονια,εχω πιεστει αφορητα στη ζωη μου,εχω ταλαιπωρηθει,εχω και αυτο το θεμα τωρα και δεν βρισκω λυση .Και αν κρινω κ απο αναλογες περιπτωσεις,θα δυσκολευτω να βρω.


Να ξέρεις ότι επειδή και εγώ έχω υποστει τραυματισμό του ισχιακού νεύρου λόγο αφαίρεσης κήλης μπορεί να δίνει τέτοια συμπτώματα .
Δεν ανυσηχεις αρκεί να κάνεις ένα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα για να δεις κατά πόσο έχει επηρεάσει το νεύρο.
Εγώ καμία φορα μπορει να νοιωθω αδύναμο το αριστερό πόδι αλλά ευτυχώς η εξέταση ήταν πολύ καλή .

Να ξέρεις πως πρέπει να είσαι πολύ προσεκτικός όσο αφορά τις κινήσεις σου και το βάρος.Καταλαβαινω ότι με τον φροντίδα των γονιών σου είναι πολύ δύσκολο όλο αυτό ,μπορείς όμως να κάνεις προσεκτικές κινήσεις γιατί δεν παίζουν με αυτά .
Και το κυριότερο να έχεις δυνατό κορμό ,όσο μπορείς δύο τρεις ασκησουλες που θα σου δείξει κάποιος ειδικός να σε βοηθήσουν πάρα πολύ!

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλησπερα Μαριλου,εχω κανει ηλεκτρομυογραφημα,δεν εδειξε κατι το ιδιαιτερο,ουτε ινιδισμους ουτε απονευρωση επιασε μονο κατι δεσμιδωσεις (πεταρισματα μυων)που τις εχω 27 μηνες τωρα.Γυμναζομαι οσο μπορω ,καθε μερα κολυμπι τωρα το καλοκαιρι,και ελπιζω να καταφερω να συνεχισω μεχρι Νοεμβριο.Τον αυχενα μου φοβαμαι μην τυχον και πιασει νωτιαιο μυελο η κηλη.Σηκωνω την κατακοιτη μανα μου απο κρεβατι -καροτσι και το αναποδο,και δεν συνεργαζεται καθολου λογω ανοιας ,φοβαται και με τραβαει.Ειναι 47 κιλα και νομιζεις οτι ειναι 100.Εχω αρκετους τραυματισμους απο αυτη την ιστορια ,τωρα ειμαι πολυ προσεκτικος φοραω ζωνη και ιμαντα για σωστη σταση σωματος.Αλλα εχω ταλαιπωρηθει και συνεχιζεται ολο αυτο ολο και χειροτερο,δεν ξερω που θα καταληξω τελικα...

----------


## Marilou

Από δεσμιδωσεις άλλο τίποτα ,ειδικά μετά την γυμναστική ...μόνο όταν παίρνω μαγνήσιο ηρεμούν κάπως αλλά είναι φυσιολογικό πλέον για εμένα !
Το κολυμπι είναι η καλύτερη γυμναστική και όσο μπορείς να το συνεχίσεις!Αργότερα να κάνεις κάτι άλλο γιατί με την ιστορία των δικών σου είναι απαραίτητο όλο αυτό.

θα προσεχεις δίπλα γιατί και ένα ενδεχόμενο χειρουργείο δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολη υπόθεση ....
Η αποθεραπεία είναι δύσκολη και ειδικά στη θέση σου μοιάζει ακατόρθωτη για αυτό τον ευατο σου όσο μπορείς και τα μάτια σου που λένε.

Είναι ψυχοφθόρο όλο ,αλλά κάνεις αυτό που πρέπει και μπράβο σου!Να έχεις πολύ δύναμη και υπομονή και αν μπορείς να ζητάς βοηθεια ...Ότι μοιραζόμαστε παύει να μας φαίνεται τόσο δύσκολο .

----------


## Len

> Len, είσαι ακόμα εκεί;


Εδώ είμαι ναι!

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Καλησπέρα Len! Έβγαλες κάποια άκρη με το πρόβλημα; Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο...

----------


## Kousto

Εχω κ εγω τα ιδια.. καποιος παλιος να μας πει εξέλιξη της καταστασης του,πως κινήθηκε κτλ,;

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

> Εχω κ εγω τα ιδια.. καποιος παλιος να μας πει εξέλιξη της καταστασης του,πως κινήθηκε κτλ,;


Καλημερες,εχω ξεκινησει φυσικοθεραπειες για αυχενα,ασκησεις ενδυναμωσης στα ποδια με βαρακι με αμμο,και βιταμινη β12 μιας και ηταν οριακη.και ενα συμπληρωμα με βιταμινες και υπερτροφες.Εχω μια μικρη βελτιωση αλλα με πισωγυρισματα λογω της ταλαιπωριας που εχω σπιτι με τους γονεις μου.Οποτε κουραζομαι υπερβολικα η εκνευριζομαι το αισθημα κακης ισορροπιας επιστρεφει.

----------

